

IBM's Jeopardy-playing machine - wayne
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2010/021010-ibm-jeopardy-game.html

======
jff
I for one welcome our game-show-playing overlords. (can it be Slashdot time?)

------
JacobAldridge
What successor to Deep Blue does this article discuss?

~~~
PidGin128
"Watson"

From article: The games are played at IBM's "Watson Research Center" in
Yorktown Heights, N.Y. ... about the size of eight refrigerators -- is seen
behind a glass window while the two human contestants are at podiums.

~~~
JacobAldridge
Thanks. I already had the answer in the title " IBM's Jeopardy-playing
machine".

I was just providing the question.

